# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Bed shaking?

## Noodles

How close am I to SP when it feels like my bed is shaking a little back and forth?

----------


## hardc0re

Aha it sounds like it, everyone has a different SP experience though.
If it sounds creepy and out of the ordinary, and you're still in your bed, then yess.
I'm pretty sure.

----------


## Puffin

I've felt bed shaking before while in SP. Usually it's right when you enter it, I've heard. If you're having problems staying calm when it happens, imagine what someone else would be seeing if they were looking at you - your bed completely still, you completely safe and asleep. Focus on that (but not too much!) and you'll be less afraid of them, if you are.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

well sometimes I have a quick SP, and wake up. I am half asleep and I feel myself (fall through my bed). I basically got shocked by this and woke up instead of having a dream.

IT means you reached the point of SP. If you continue to feel it, you are in SP, and are leaving your body or about to lucid dream. If it stops, you have to start over again.

----------

